# Bob Anderson 15 September 1922  1 January 2012



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2012)

Bob Anderson, sword-fighting master who wielded Darth Vaders light saber, dies at 89
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...r-dies-at-89/2012/01/02/gIQAtvhvVP_story.html


Bob Anderson (15 September 1922  1 January 2012)[1] was an English actor and fencer. Anderson also owns a claim to fame for being a swordfighting trainer for several films, as well as a stunt double for Darth Vader in Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back and Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi. He is one of seven people to have played that character. He was born in Hampshire.

Anderson did not receive much recognition for his role in the Star Wars films for years after their initial release, in part because David Prowse was so lauded for his portrayal that director George Lucas did not want to detract from the boost it gave the actor's career. In a 1983 interview, however, Mark Hamill paid homage to Anderson's contribution, saying, "Bob Anderson was the man who actually did Vaders fighting. It was always supposed to be a secret, but I finally told George I didnt think it was fair any more. Bob worked so bloody hard that he deserves some recognition. Its ridiculous to preserve the myth that its all done by one man."

As a competitive fencer, he represented Great Britain at the Olympic Games in 1952[2] and the World Championships in 1950 and 1953 in the sabre event. He finished tied for fifth in the team sabre event at Helsinki in 1952.

After his retirement from fencing competition, Anderson emigrated to Canada, where he went on to become technical director of the Canadian Fencing Association.[3] He died on New Year's Day 2012 in an English hospital.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Anderson_(fencer)

Filmography

Miscellaneous crew

    The Hobbit (2012): Sword Master[3]
    Alatriste (2006): Sword Master
    The Legend of Zorro (2005): Sword Master
    The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003): Sword Master
    Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (2003): Additional Sword Trainer
        He can be seen speaking on the DVD special edition, 23m 30s into the 'making of' presentation.
    The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers (2002): Sword Master
    Die Another Day (2002): Sword Master
    The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001): Sword Master
    The Parent Trap (1998): Fencing Consultant
    The Mask of Zorro (1998): Sword Master
    The Phantom (1996): Sword Master
    First Knight (1995): Sword Master
    The Three Musketeers (1993): Sword Master
    By the Sword (1991): Sword Master
    The Princess Bride (1987): Sword Master
    Highlander (1986): Sword Master
    Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope (1977): Fight Arranger (uncredited)
    Barry Lyndon (1975): Fencing Coach
    Kidnapped (1971): Fight Arranger
    Don't Lose Your Head (1966): Fight Arranger (uncredited)
    The Moonraker (1958) Fencing Coach

Stunts

    Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi (1983): Stunt Performer
    Superman II (1980): Stunts (uncredited)
    Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980): Stunt Double for Darth Vader
    Candleshoe (1977): Stunt Arranger (uncredited)
    Star Wars (1977): Stunts/Stunt Double (uncredited)
    One of Our Dinosaurs is Missing (1975): Stunt Arranger
    Kidnapped (1971): Fight Arranger
    Casino Royale (1967): Stunts (uncredited)
    From Russia with Love (1963): Stunts (uncredited)
    The Guns of Navarone (1961): Stunts (uncredited)
    Il maestro di Don Giovanni (1954): Stunts
    The Master of Ballantrae (1953): Stunts (uncredited)

Actor

    Reclaiming the Blade (2009): himself
    Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980): Imperial Officer
    Candleshoe (1977): Hood (uncredited)
    Doctor Who (1968): Fighting Guard in the serial The Enemy of the World


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------

